# Tranission



## Cpc (Sep 27, 2012)

How do I know if my governor or my solenoid is bad


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Is it democrat or republican?


----------



## Cpc (Sep 27, 2012)

I need help not smart comments

Edit by DM: It might help if you told us what the heck a tranission was too!
If you meant TRANSMISSION, perhaps you need to use a spell-checker, rather than copping an attitude.

DM


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

take it to a shop, they'll hook up a scan gauge that'll give codes stating what's wrong.


----------



## Cpc (Sep 27, 2012)

I did it said sensor read 3psi while not running I need to know if I need to change the sensor or the governor or both


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Cpc said:


> I need help not smart comments


Ayuh,... Without knowin' what yer workin' on,...

How can you expect realistic answers...??


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,... Without knowin' what yer workin' on,...
> 
> How can you expect realistic answers...??


EXACTLY. I am amazed at some of the questions people ask and expect a mind reader to know what they are talking about.

To Cpc...if you took it to a shop, and had the codes read, maybe you should have asked the techs the question. If you needed some confirmation of their findings or suggestions,, THEN come here with details and you would get the best help anywhere around.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Too cheap to pay diagnosis


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Well my tranny took a dump on me last Thursday. Shop I took it to didn't charge for test driving it with a scan gauge hoOked up.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

We will do that to a point but we won't spend time testing components to pinpoint the problem for free. You don't diagnosis furnaces for free do you.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

This is a DIY site where everyone needs some help. We're not here to attack those asking questions with petty assumptions and accusations. 

I certainly do diagnose hundreds and hundreds of furnaces on this forum, for free.


----------



## silver_flash (Sep 28, 2012)

so what is your car doing? what's wrong with it. if you don't know the mechanic I wouldn't trust him so what are the symptoms of your car? what is the make, model and year and how many miles? these things should be explained with your question.


----------

